# IS this feed okay for my pigeons?



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

I do not know the ration of the mix but to me it looks alright. Whole corn, Wheat, milo, oats, roasted soybeans, and little calf manna. 

Any one against this for my sake?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it's good, personally I don't feed my pigeons too much corn in the summer time!


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

I believe this man makes his own feed like this... so perhaps I think he can make a couple bags without using corn in the feed. 

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

5 to 10 percent corn is good for pigeons all year around,some more could be added in winters. If one don't show,race or compete, pigeons thrive on almost any grain mix as long as its raw
Ur feed mix looks good


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Thanks brocky.

When I feel like it is a bit chilly outside I give abit more corn than usual. 

The oats do not look like oat groats, it looks like it still has its outer layer on it. IS that a bad thing?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oats are also ok,they are more on fibre whereas oat groats have more nutritional value. The completely hulled groats are more desirable if u race pigeons because hulled groats have more protein and carbs and less fibre and fat.They are useful when pigeons breed.

As far as I can tell oats are good but better if they are hulled. 5-15% oat groats should be there in feed mix.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*What is this calf manna?* GEORGE


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Thanks... I hope I can call him and ask him to mix it the way that will suite me. I will also ask if he could take the entire hulls off the oats as well. 

I believe Calf Manna is some kind of pelleted feed used for cattle or four legged mammals. I know many people who use abit of Calf manna for their chickens as treats and such, so I am not so worried about it being in a pigeon mix for me since it about less than 5% of the mix itself.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Also, There is another dealer near me where he sells grains as well and the grains that he consists of are: 

Corn
Barley
Oats
Wheat
Roasted Soybeans
Flax seed
Black Oil Sunflower Seed

One Grain that I usually see in pigeon mixes are MILO... so my question is, is it significant to have Milo as one of the grains?

Another thing are Legumes, they do not sell Legumes here; like canadian, austrian peas, etc... which are high in protein. Though I am assuming I may be able to correct the protein ratio with the Roasted Soybeans. 

Thanks. Doig


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Doig said:


> One Grain that I usually see in pigeon mixes are MILO... so my question is, is it significant to have Milo as one of the grains?


Milo red or white is good for pigeons. Its type of sorgham. They are easily digestable and have protein and carbs but also fat and fibre. Its one of main ingredients of high flyer feed mix.


Doig said:


> Another thing are Legumes, they do not sell Legumes here; like canadian, austrian peas, etc... which are high in protein. Though I am assuming I may be able to correct the protein ratio with the Roasted Soybeans.


There are various kinds of cereal grains that can be added. They have mineral salts, vitamins and nutrition that help pigeons a lot. 12 to 14 % is usually added in the mix.
Mapple peas should be added cautiously as they can cause indigestion.
I don't feel good about roasted ones.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

george simon said:


> *What is this calf manna?* GEORGE


Calf manna is a feed for gaining weight. Usually in bottle babies or thin babies in sheep, goats or cows. Or. Well, anything really. Basically if its needs to gain / keep weight you add it in the feed. 
Funny how on a livestock forum no one could say what kaytee exact is, yet everyone knows calf manna, and its completely different on a bird forum. 



Does the OP race his pigeons? I don't see why you'd need it unless your burning a lot of calories


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

My Pigeons do well on a mix similar to that.... my problem is they dont like the wheat unless its all they get..... I guess then they will eat it..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The calf manna would be added to make up for what an all grain diet lacks.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

OH...! 

Thanks.

So.. I am assuming the calf manna should not be a negative addition to the mix?

The Man selling this does not race pigeons. Though I would think this "calf Manna" may help with the breeders? 

I think I am going to purchase his feed and see how it goes. 

I know oat groats or hulled oats are best, but what are some negative effects of feeding just oats that still have the hull in tacked to it... what do you guys personally thing about that?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

teocallipittz said:


> My Pigeons do well on a mix similar to that.... my problem is they dont like the wheat unless its all they get..... I guess then they will eat it..


the same problem here, except my pigeons don't like barley, they just leave it there!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Doig said:


> I know oat groats or hulled oats are best, but what are some negative effects of feeding just oats that still have the hull in tacked to it... what do you guys personally thing about that?


Hi Doig,
If ur birds are exercising daily then the extra fat and fibre won't hurt. But if they are captive then hulled ones are more desirable.
If u add 10 to 15% percent of small oil bearing seeds to the mix then extra fat and fibre don't stand in the way of ur bird's nutrition.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doig said:


> OH...!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


It can help all of them, with the vitamins/minerals in it esp calcium is lacking in an all grain diet, I would feed my pigeons that mix.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi Doig,
> If ur birds are exercising daily then the extra fat and fibre won't hurt. But if they are captive then hulled ones are more desirable.
> If u add 10 to 15% percent of small oil bearing seeds to the mix then extra fat and fibre don't stand in the way of ur bird's nutrition.


pigeons eat seeds and grains whole, that is why they need grit, to grind the hard seeds and grains in the gizzard. so if they have grit, then they can eat like normal. which is whole legumes and seeds and grains. the pellet is easily digested.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Your feed looks good. You could add other grains or seeds if you wish(thinking safflower say 5%)....Calf mana is very good in small quanities. It is high protein. I give it to my pigeons twice a week, about 10 - 15% of the mix.
Ingredients:
Soybean meal, corn, hominy feed, feeding oatmeal, dried whey, dehydrated alfalfa meal , linseed meal, brewer's dried yeast, vegetable oil, fenugreek seed, anise oil, calcium carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, salt, sulfur, iron oxide, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, copper oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, zinc oxide, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, thiamine mononitrate, niacin supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, biotin, propionic acid.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

I think grit is key!


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Brocky, Spiritwing, Rod Hultquist, jafacanyan, RockPigeon<3er, teocallipittz, and everyone who is giving me faith in this feed. I was at first really unsure. 

Nice. I would now need to research on grit... since I have never used grit before.

I do not know but, for some reason I have such a hard time thinking my pigeons will eat grit (rock like stones)... In my mind it is just hard to think they will eat it... would they eat it all up in the same way of eating their food-grains?

I think the calf manna should be small amount too b/c their are roasted soybeans which I know are really high in protein as well. 

I try to get my birds loft flying exercise everyday but right now they are molting and I am a bit concern about them trying to fly with just two flight feathers in tack. Though I do at least let them out 2-3 times a normal 7 day week, which is usually every other day.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Doig said:


> Nice. I would now need to research on grit... since I have never used grit before.


Oh... I thought u r giving them grit already. You have to avail them grit. Grit is crucial for them to breakdown the seed in gizzarrd. Also grit gives them minerals and salts which are very important.
They sell it online/at stores. If ur pigeons don't take at first then don't bother. They will start taking it after few days and will love it.
Homemade grit have wooden charcoal(not timber charcoal),red brick powder,pebbles,sand,crushed chicken egg shells,marbel chips,oyster shells,clay etc and 2% salt.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

I have a feeling some will scatter the grit everywhere. 

When I let them out, my birds scatter on the floor and I do see a lot of them gobbling up these circular stone like things. Not sure if it is stones or rocks, but it feels more like the small nodes that fall off stems of trees that are hardened. 

Well, off I am to discover grit! : P


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you are in Carolina? find a feed store and ask for red pigeon grit. you put it in a croc that can't tip over and offer it 24/7.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

My pigeons eat grit like crazy. I don't avail them with feed all the time so sometimes when I forget to cover the grit container they don't wait for feed. When I go to feed them they have grit stuffed in their crops already. They have only grit in their droppings. Hehe
So after feeding I let them have their fill for 15 mins and cover the container up


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Yep, NC. Weather here is a bit bi-polar. lol... Hot one day and out of no where a winter breeze can hit and kill crops in two days... and when it rains, it rains a lake full of water... and when it is hot, it ends up bringing drought to the gardens. 

I believe they are red grit here... but most "pigeon" feed stores or have pigeons as one of their animal types are located up north and east; which is more than 3 hours away from me. 

I would be lucky to find one near me and have reasonable prices. 

I am looking forward to buying the grains and grit. 

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

try this link to call around near you. 

http://www.yellowpages.com/charlotte-nc/feed-store


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Thanks!

I have been calling and emailing these feed stores.. not a lot of them carry "grain" for birds such as doves or pigeons. Most of their grains are for backyard wildlife not to sustain your own carriage of pigeons/birds. Only about two of them have the closest grains for feeding pigeons. 

Again Thank you!


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey its nice to see another NC pigeon breeder! What breeds do you raise? BTW that mix looks great. If Charlotte wasent so far I would start feeding that to my birds.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doig said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have been calling and emailing these feed stores.. not a lot of them carry "grain" for birds such as doves or pigeons. Most of their grains are for backyard wildlife not to sustain your own carriage of pigeons/birds. Only about two of them have the closest grains for feeding pigeons.
> 
> Again Thank you!


It is always good to double check with a manager or owner of the store, most things can be added to a truck with other things they order reguarly for special requests, sometimes you just have to talk to the right person and ask, sometimes they need to do a little asking too and get back to you.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Yeh, that is correct Spirit Wings ... they too ask questions and not just us. 

Hey Pouter Guy... it is nice to see a NC pigeon fancier. 

I raise original but awesome homing pigeons. : )


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

If there is a tractor supply near you they should sell chick grit and oyster shells which should work fine for you


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Crazybird said:


> If there is a tractor supply near you they should sell chick grit and oyster shells which should work fine for you


thanks, Tractor supply only sells chick grit at 5 lbs and I do not have one bird... I have more than a dozen. That means 5 dollars down the drain every other day. That would be sort of a rip off for me. 

I can get oyster shells from a small local feed business near me for a price of $6/50 lb... still have to go and take an inspection on it first. and and as well as the grit, just that the grit might not be small. 

: )


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

It was just a suggestion on somewhere to find grit and it is beneficial for the birds. Five pounds should last a while if you have just a few birds not just a couple of days. I give my birds a daily ration of red grit and a mix from foys and it is their favorite part of the day, even the birds that are normally somewhat skittish will rush to take it from my hand. Also if you are interested there is company called omc feeds (omcfeeds.com) out of South Carolina that sells a good pigeon mix. It is about $15 for 50 pounds where I get it. They have several distributors in South Carolina and some in North Carolina that may be somewhat close to you. There is list on their website if your interested


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

I believe I have more than 30... 40-50 pigeons. 

Is that considered a lot?

NICE! thank you for you help! I just found a personal dealer that sells actual pigeon feed mix, but the price is like $25-$34 per 50 lb bags. I am pretty sure the quality is great, but right now I am trying to settle with not having to spend too much money. And usually with 40-50 pigeons (as well as babies)... one 50 lb bag disappears in about a month. 

I am sure to look at that site!

If you have any more suggestions, I do not mind it at all.


----------

